# I am not only disappointed, I am straight freaking out.



## boxleybaby

I feel like I have convinced myself that everyone else is wrong and I am right. My husband and I wanted a boy. We went to an elective scan at 17 weeks and the woman who did it did not act like she knew what she was doing. The ultrasound machine was terrible, and the baby would not cooperate at all, and barely opened its legs. We were told girl. The pics does have some lines but they are protruding so far outside of the body and to me it looks like only TWO lines on the tip of a penis. Everyone ive shown the picture too sees three lines and states "girl" or says "My boy was so obvious". And then I get angry because not all ultrasounds are the same. There have been plenty stories ive found where "girls" turned into boys. Im getting my real ultrasound on the 27th but im losing hope, and now im nervous how ill feel if it IS a girl.


----------



## gigglebox

Can you share a picture? I've found people "in real life" are much less informed than us seasoned forum girls ;) but having a girl is something you should prepare for if it seems to be leaning that way...is there a reason your heart is set on a boy?


----------



## boxleybaby

gigglebox said:


> Can you share a picture? I've found people "in real life" are much less informed than us seasoned forum girls ;) but having a girl is something you should prepare for if it seems to be leaning that way...is there a reason your heart is set on a boy?

My husband and I both had children from previous marriages. in the beginning we wouldn't mind girl or boy, but he has always wanted a little boy and he only has a girl. Hes dreamed of having a little boy, and I know how happy he would be to finally get one. OBVIOUSLY WE WILL LOVE IT NO MATTER WHAT, but I had it in my head from the get go that its always been a boy because it was so similar to when I was pregnant with my son. I never once thought girl. So I guess if it is a girl im going to have to re-bond with it?? Does that make sense?


----------



## Buttercupbabi

First let me just say I have seen sooo many gender scan pics because for 7 weeks straight I was obsessed with looking and seeing what people were saying cos I desperately wanted this baby to be a girl (I have my 2 boys already) so literally my life was taken over by the baby bits! This little one turned out to be another boy which we're both over the moon about! Just was never meant to have a girl...

Anyway, I am in no way an expert but I have to say those 3 little white lines would suggest a girl but again at 17weeks, baby still has time to grow bits! I would wait and see what they say on the 27th!


----------



## boxleybaby

Buttercupbabi said:


> First let me just say I have seen sooo many gender scan pics because for 7 weeks straight I was obsessed with looking and seeing what people were saying cos I desperately wanted this baby to be a girl (I have my 2 boys already) so literally my life was taken over by the baby bits! This little one turned out to be another boy which we're both over the moon about! Just was never meant to have a girl...
> 
> Anyway, I am in no way an expert but I have to say those 3 little white lines would suggest a girl but again at 17weeks, baby still has time to grow bits! I would wait and see what they say on the 27th!


The three lines only bug me because ive seen so many boy ultrasounds with three lines after googling wrong gender ultrasounds :( ... and the fact that they come soooo far off the body and then also if you look close they look like they are attached to a tube.. but at the same time I totally did this to myself by obsessing over it being a boy and not once thinking I could possibly have a girl.


----------



## gigglebox

I agree that this definitely looks girl. I can understand exactly whatbyou mean, i was obsessed with the sex of this baby until i knew for sure. At that point I kind of had to "get over" the thought of probably never having a daughter but it is what it is! I know when he arrives I will truly not care but it was a hard pill to swollow at first.


----------



## crownest

It looks very girly to me


----------



## Bevziibubble

Looks :pink:


----------



## boxleybaby

crownest said:


> It looks very girly to me


Are you looking at the lines to the righ side of the pic? or the left? ... The lines on the right side of the pic are the cord. I am just trying to see what you see.


----------



## Babybump87

I agree girl!

Sonographer showed us the same 3 lines when I was pregnant with DD2 at my 20 week scan 

Good luck !


----------



## jujusflo1986

boxleybaby said:


> I feel like I have convinced myself that everyone else is wrong and I am right. My husband and I wanted a boy. We went to an elective scan at 17 weeks and the woman who did it did not act like she knew what she was doing. The ultrasound machine was terrible, and the baby would not cooperate at all, and barely opened its legs. We were told girl. The pics does have some lines but they are protruding so far outside of the body and to me it looks like only TWO lines on the tip of a penis. Everyone ive shown the picture too sees three lines and states "girl" or says "My boy was so obvious". And then I get angry because not all ultrasounds are the same. There have been plenty stories ive found where "girls" turned into boys. Im getting my real ultrasound on the 27th but im losing hope, and now im nervous how ill feel if it IS a girl.

Hi, 
Curious how did your scan go?


----------



## Cewsbaby

Hope your scan went well!


----------



## justonemore31

Yeah I'm seeing girl


----------



## YukonSun

boxleybaby said:


> View attachment 1047790
> 
> 
> My husband and I both had children from previous marriages. in the beginning we wouldn't mind girl or boy, but he has always wanted a little boy and he only has a girl. Hes dreamed of having a little boy, and I know how happy he would be to finally get one. OBVIOUSLY WE WILL LOVE IT NO MATTER WHAT, but I had it in my head from the get go that its always been a boy because it was so similar to when I was pregnant with my son. I never once thought girl. So I guess if it is a girl im going to have to re-bond with it?? Does that make sense?

Makes perfect sense to me. In my case, I was 100% sure I was having a boy. There really wasn't another option in my head. After I had a 21 week 3D scan and found out she was a girl, I cried all the way home, not from disappointment, but from GUILT. I remember calling my husband and sobbing about how awful I felt for calling her a him all that time, and of course ... pregnancy hormones, so also like "will she ever forgive me" etc. lol


----------



## tdog

My last boy I was hoping he was a girl went for the scan to be told boy but my boy scan looked like yours and I was questioning wether the tech had it wrong and it was actually girl, he is deffo all boy hope your scan went well xx


----------

